# Black and White bun in need of re-homing LOUISIANA



## agbowers832 (May 22, 2013)

hello, my husband and I are moving to New York with our new baby, 3 dogs, 3 cats, and three semi-feral cats. Unfortunately, we cannot bring the bunny with us because it's simply too much. 

His name is Marley and we have had him for about 5 years. He's a really good rabbit, uses the litter box. He's not affectionate but he's sweet and he likes having company even if he doesn't really like being touched. 

I will only re-home him to a GOOD home. I would like to do a home visit first to make sure it's a good fit. Also, we are not leaving till july or september, so if it doesn't work out or you change your mind, I will definitely take him back. So, no need to worry if it doesn't work. 

I am in a hurry now, but will try to upload some photos of him soon. Please email me at allisongbowers @ gmail dot com if interested. Thanks so much!


----------



## missyscove (May 22, 2013)

Including pictures will definitely help. Also, is he neutered?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 22, 2013)

Yes, pictures will help.


----------



## agbowers832 (May 23, 2013)

he is neutered. i will try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 26, 2013)

Wish you were closer.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 26, 2013)

What about the rabbit in the background of the first pic?


----------



## agbowers832 (May 26, 2013)

Unfortunately he passed away last year. He was a little cutie.


----------



## agbowers832 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, so it doesn't look like anyone in Louisiana is looking for a house rabbit. Can I move this post to New York? We will be moving to New York on July 1, so anyone in the Schenectady NY area OR anyone between Louisiana and New York that might want him should let me know. We can bring him to you on our way to New York if you're in a state that's on our way. How do I post something like that??


----------

